
Foreward to Validating Product Ideas by Tomer Sharon - ohmyblock
https://medium.com/@bgadbaw/foreward-to-validating-product-ideas-by-tomer-sharon-39171bbc59a7
======
ohmyblock
I found this book very useful to learn how to get potential customers feedback
as quickly as possible for a new product idea.

